# How to dope your speaker?



## johnsatrimayer (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm about to purchase a used weber ceramic blue dog and it has no dope. can anyone explain how to go through this process? i'm planning to do a light dope.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

johnsatrimayer said:


> Hey guys, i'm about to purchase a used weber ceramic blue dog and it has no dope. can anyone explain how to go through this process? i'm planning to do a light dope.


Easy job, John! Get yourself a small brush, some rubber cement and rubber cement thinner. Pour the cement and thinner about 50/50 into a small container and just brush it onto the speaker cone in a nice, thin coat.

Let it dry for however long it says on the can and then start to wail!

The only way to screw it up is to maybe forget to thin it, in which case it will leave too thick a coat, possibly with lumps that might distort the cone or just make the cone TOO stiff! Or run the speaker on high volume before the dope has dried. When the cone is wet it might tear if its really pumping air hard.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## johnsatrimayer (Oct 14, 2009)

That simple eh? alright. is there any specific brand of rubber cement and thinner? and do i have to take apart the speaker?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

johnsatrimayer said:


> That simple eh? alright. is there any specific brand of rubber cement and thinner? and do i have to take apart the speaker?


Nope and nope! You don't take apart anything! As for brand, Home Depot has the Lepage's brand, in a green and yellow can.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

John, why do you want to dope this speaker?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is an interesting thread.

Is the darker coloured ring around the outside perimeter of the speaker cone the area that has been doped? If it isn't..why is the cone darker in that area?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

I know people who remove the dope...

what are you trying to achieve 

p


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

parkhead said:


> I know people who remove the dope...
> 
> what are you trying to achieve
> 
> p


I don't see how that's possible. It's glue. Even if you could remove some of the dope with thinner, you couldn't remove it all and evenly. Plus damaging the cone would be a real danger. 
I'd like to know what method he's using to do it.


----------



## johnsatrimayer (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. The reason i'm doping this speaker is because i'm just going by what ted weber recommends. I found a good price on a 30 watt ceramic blue dog and there is no dope on it. But i'll see how it sounds without it first obviously. So if i do need it, i know how to do the process myself. Cheers guys!


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> I don't see how that's possible. It's glue. Even if you could remove some of the dope with thinner, you couldn't remove it all and evenly. Plus damaging the cone would be a real danger.
> I'd like to know what method he's using to do it.


same one Matchless uses 

p


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

